# puffy slippers



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

My mother made 100s of these slippers over the years. I recently came across the pattern and would like to share. They are very warm and cozy and feel like pillows under your feet.

Worsted weight yarn, size 6 needles. Using two colors cast on 6 MC, 6 CC, repeat across for a total of 60 stitches. NOTE: To start each row lock in opposite color by bringing yarn not in use over yearn in use and the draw tight when making 7th stitch.
Row 1: Knie 6 red, bringing yarn to front of work, K6 white repeat across.
Row 2: K6 white, leaving yarn in back of work, K6 red, repeat across.

Repeat these two rows for 11 rows (5 1/2 ridges) Then change colors, work as for row 2 and then row 1. Repeat these two rows for 11 rows or 5 1/2 ridges. This makes checkerboard pattern. Continue in this fashion until desired length: 5 checkerboards for child, 6 for woman and 7 for man. To finish with MC knit 2 tog every row until no stitched remain. Sew up front of slipper, MC bound off rows and 3 checkerboards. Fold in half, inside out and sew up cast on edge for heel.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I will save this pattern for future reference.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Cute, very cute!!! How does the "puffiness happen"? Is there a name for these and a regular written pattern? Guess I'm a bit dense!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

I was looking for this pattern a few months ago! Thanks! It's a classic!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I, too, have been looking for something like this! Thank you so much for sharing, Grammacat!

Virginia


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

My sister used to give us these slippers for christmas and I LOVE them! I have kept a pair even though I wore out the bottoms after several years! Thanks so much! I am going to sit down and make me a new pair! You guys knock me out!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i love these slippers!! my mom got me a pair oh about a gazillion yrs ago, & only now are they getting 'slightly' worn. i just completed a pair for my mom, in crazy blue & electric pink!! she loves them.
this is definitely a classic


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grammacat, these are the slippers a friend asked me to knit; someone Can't recall name told me where to find the pattern. are they slow to knit up...I'm finding using the two different yarns and keeeping track of front and back is a time killer. I'm probably doing somethig wrong.


----------



## joni69 (Feb 8, 2012)

If you google phentex slippers pattern, you will find the pattern with a picture of a stripped slipper.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

You could probably do then with one color and make them solid which would speed up the process but I do not know what it would do to the inside. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

It is very difficult to keep track of which yarn you are working with when you do them all in one color. Once you get going it is not hard to keep your yarns in the proper place.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Once you get a couple of rows completed, it is not hard to keep track of your yarns, the one not in use goes in the back on the wrong side


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

the puffiness happens when you carry you yarn not in use in the back and give it a little tug when you knit the 7th stitch.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Goodle phentex slippers. There is a video tutorial on you tube for checkerkboard slipper. This shows what to do with yarn not in use.


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

I've also seen these slippers under the name "Checkerboard". You might try to google that and see what comes up. Once you get the pattern down you have no problem with doing these, but it takes a little patience. They are the best slippers for comfort out there. My whole family and lots of friends beg for these slippers because they wear them out often because they wear nothing else. Happy Knitting!
Lynn


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I know these as Corncob slippers. They are very warm, comfty, and easy to make.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I also wanted to say I knit 5 of one color and then 5 of another color. The last stitch on the row is knitted with the opposite color which causes the slipper to turn in better.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

! HAVE MADE 100'S OF THESE SLIPPERS ALSO. I GOT THE PATTERN BACK IN THE 70'S FROM MY AUNT FROM mISSOURI. I'm in Idaho. We had a service station at the time and my husband and I ran it. I had a lot of time inbetween cars so I passed it knitting and crocheting. I had all sorts of animals etc. on display and sold a lot of them there. 
I started making checkerboard slippers, (that's what I called them) At Christmas I would get a big C.tree and put each pair of slippers in a ziplock baggie and decorated the tree w/ just them. They really were a big seller for me.I have them all over the country, Australlia, Canada etc. as people bought them for gifts and postage was small for them. 
My daughter worked as a waitress/bartender in a local ristaurant and the gals she worked with gave her orders for me. She would take them to the gals and pick up the money.
What so many people would say, was they couldn't wear anything crochet or knit on their feet as it made the bottoms of their feet itch and burn. We found out that where this pattern has the double knit and the way they were made a smooth inside to the slipper it never bothred their feet.
I haven't made any of them in quiet a number of years now and I don't remember what I charged for them.
I do know tho. I made them for babies clear up to mens really large. To get the sizes it just depended on how many squares I would make. 
OH yes, on the baby ones I made each sq. just 4 sts. plus 4 rows before dropping one yarn and picking up the other. 
The child and adults were all made with the 6 sts. and 6 rows before changing. 
Hope this helps if anyone is interested in making them.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ohhhhh thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.woolworks.org/slippers.html
These are called Checkerboard Slippers and on the link above there are 2 different patters near the bottom of the page. An elderly lady I knew taught me this pattern years ago and anybody who has received a pair loves them. I actually had the pattern sitting on my ironing board to start a pair for an upcoming birthday present. 


grammacat said:


> My mother made 100s of these slippers over the years. I recently came across the pattern and would like to share. They are very warm and cozy and feel like pillows under your feet.
> 
> Worsted weight yarn, size 6 needles. Using two colors cast on 6 MC, 6 CC, repeat across for a total of 60 stitches. NOTE: To start each row lock in opposite color by bringing yarn not in use over yearn in use and the draw tight when making 7th stitch.
> Row 1: Knie 6 red, bringing yarn to front of work, K6 white repeat across.
> ...


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Is phentex a type of yarn? If so where does one look for it?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

A follow-up on my post. At the time I was making the Checkboard slippers I was using Red Heart yarn. I could buy a skein for .99 cents. They worked up really nice. I knew they machined washed and dried great as my family always had some and they wore and wore them. It was kind of funny when you took them out of the wasning machine. they were limp and all stretched out, but after going thru. the dryer they were back in shape and were really soft and puffy.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I think Phentex yarn has been discontinued, but any worsted weight will work. Google Phentex checkerboard slippers and there is a you tube video tutorial.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Ooh my goodness. I was thinking about these slippers this week. Before I could knit (20 yrs ago or so) I watched a lady make these. I was wondering where to find the pattern and try to make them myself. Here out of the blue is your pattern. I am a beginner knitter, I hope these will be easy for me.

LyndaPenny


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bearlakenana said:


> http://www.woolworks.org/slippers.html
> These are called Checkerboard Slippers and on the link above there are 2 different patters near the bottom of the page. An elderly lady I knew taught me this pattern years ago and anybody who has received a pair loves them. I actually had the pattern sitting on my ironing board to start a pair for an upcoming birthday present.
> 
> 
> ...


These look like novel pair of slippers. I can tell right now I will have to look up the video on utube. Thanks these will be fun.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

This very slipper pattern was on a piece of paper that fell out of a used book I got! The instructions were not as clear and I gave up and threw it away. I will definately try this one. Thanks!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Kids and grandkids are going to love these warm, puffy slippers. Will certainly be using up plenty of my stash for these.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the first thing I learned to knit! My French Canadian mother in law taught me how to knit these! She spoke no English...I spoke no French! I sat beside her and she showed me. I had always wanted to learn to knit. I will always cherish her memory. And I have loved knitting ever since! These are the absolute best slippers!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

We used )


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry! We used phentex which is very colorful and stretchy. Red Heart or the like can be used, and is machine washable and driable. (as is phentex). You can make your slippers in a zigzag pattern, or stripes, or any way you choose! Have fun with these! Anyone that has ever slipped one of these on their foot and stepped on it, will be amazed at how comfortable they are!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

shealynnmarie said:


> You could probably do then with one color and make them solid which would speed up the process but I do not know what it would do to the inside. Has anyone tried this?


I have taken two skeins of the same color and made them this way. They are all one color, but made with the same method as two different colors.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gosh I'm glad I had a question about these! Bringing out lots of good memeories!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

threekidsmom is right. I did have orders (especially from men)that wanted theirs a solid color. You just make them the same way except you don't change colors. The slipper kind of reminded me of the old tuck and roll that a lot of your more expensive cars upholstery was made.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

These checkerboard slippers were my very first knitting project over 54 years ago. My grandma taught me at the age of 6. Between my grandma and myself we have probably made 200-300 of these.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

this was an old Mary Maxim pattern, I have had it for
years and have made several. They are very warm
I have also used this checkerboard pattern for tea cozies


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gee never thot. of that. I'll bet they did make great tea cozies.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Phentex is still available. I can buy it at both Walmart and Zellers. 

They also sell a nice lightweight Worsted yarn- Phentex Merit. (it's about a 3.5 instead of a 4 wt) and they have a very nice SW yarn that I am using for my Val-chall outfit.

I think Phentex is a Cdn company but I could be wrong on that.

if anyone remembers when making crocheted replacements for lawn chairs was a big thing - it was phentex that was used for that.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice' Thanks for sharing the pattern. I wrote it down. I am always looking for something new to make.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

grammacat said:


> Goodle phentex slippers. There is a video tutorial on you tube for checkerkboard slipper. This shows what to do with yarn not in use.


I have a video on YouTube showing how to manipulate the two colors. Either do a search on my YouTube username : glacyhandmade or search YouTube for phentex checkerboard slippers. I'm on my phone or I would attach a link. The video assumes one already knows how to knit but just shows how to do the specific techniques for these slippers.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I made new webbing for my lawn chairs and chaise lounge. I got the regular Macrame' cord for mine. (I got it on line as none of the local stores carried it anymore.) I just made them two colored and checkerboard pattern. They turned out so nice I am anxious to try some with more of the different patterns I have. I have been picking up the old lawn chairs at yard sales or thrift stores usually for about 50 cents ea. The webbing on them is usually really tattered.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

This pattern was one I had saved from an old Workbasket mag, 1950s some time, and old then... Definitely and oldie but goodie! Long lost. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my first pair of slippers (54 years old) are still very usable!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

my granny made me a pair of these yrs ago when i was a little girl. sadly i never ended up with the pattern. now i can make a pair. thank you so much for the memories and pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> grammacat said:
> 
> 
> > Goodle phentex slippers. There is a video tutorial on you tube for checkerkboard slipper. This shows what to do with yarn not in use.
> ...


Oops my you tube is is gwilson939. Glacyhandmade is my etsy page is.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Also check out "Slippers and Surroundings" group on Ravelry. I moderate that group, and at the top right we have pages of links to slipper patterns. Most are free.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also have made and sold 100's of these slippers. My pattern calls them Checkerboard slippers. 
So many people would say they couldn't wear knit or chrochet slippers as the yarn burned the bottom of their feet. They found out that the Checkerboard slippers didn't burn their feet because of the double thickness and the yarn was smoothe on the inside. 
Another good thing is one size fits several sizes. To make larger or smaller you just decrease or increase the amount of squares.
I also would make some in stripes by not changing the color every six sts. Some I would make checkerboard for the toe part and stripe the rest. I even made a lot in solid colors. They are simple and quick to make.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much--these just became the latest "to make" for the Christmas season, I have nieces and a girlfriend for each son that will be receiving these. Even tho it was almost 90 today in Nebraska, can't wait to get started!

karenknit


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this pattern, my mother, grandmother, and aunt made these as well so this pattern brings back sweet memories. I can still see these dear people knitting these sitting in my grandmother's kitchen. I have this pattern in my Aunt's handwriting but not the explanation/ clarification. Thanks for sharing this classic and timeless pattern. Seeing this pattern added a smile to my day !


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

grammacat said:


> My mother made 100s of these slippers over the years. I recently came across the pattern and would like to share. They are very warm and cozy and feel like pillows under your feet.
> 
> Worsted weight yarn, size 6 needles. Using two colors cast on 6 MC, 6 CC, repeat across for a total of 60 stitches. NOTE: To start each row lock in opposite color by bringing yarn not in use over yearn in use and the draw tight when making 7th stitch.
> Row 1: Knie 6 red, bringing yarn to front of work, K6 white repeat across.
> ...


I recently caught up with an old friend (76years old) in New Zealand who knits the most beautiful things, and she had a teapot cosy on her needles when I visited that was the exact same pattern. Lovely to see as a teapot cosy as well. She showed me how to do it, but I would never have thought of making slippers, so thanks for sharing. It would make a lovely face washer as well.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, I have been looking for this pattern but did not know what it was called so it's kind of difficult to ask. I really appreciate it. Grammacat, I will have to check out the youtube video, it will probably answer the questions I couldn't. Thank you as well =)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I downloaded a YouTube video on how to manipulate the colors too. Search for Gwilson939 or checkerboard/phentex slippers.


----------



## AUTHOR214 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know if I'm doing this right but it looks good, haven't knited in years!!!


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I like this pattern and think I will try it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just got an order to make 3 sets of these for a customer at our craft bazaar. I had a child's set on the table. Apparently, her mother or grandmother used to make them and when she saw them, she WANTED some, just like she used to have. She even paid in advance and said to not worry about getting them done until after Christmas! She realizes that knitters have LOTS of Christmas gifts to make.. lol I already have the yarn for two of the three pairs.

I have a pair of my own and I must say, they are so comfortable and warm.. I love them.. It's been a while since I made them, I may have to watch my OWN video to remember how to twist and turn them to get the effect.. lol.






Gloria

PS. I googled to see if there were other (even better) videos on the Phentex/Checkerboard slipper on YouTube.. Perhaps I could get some better ideas to make it go even faster.. 
BUT it tickled me so much to see my own video pop up! I love it!

Now.. time for me to get back to knitting! I have so many gifts to make for Christmas.. including some of these (at least 3). My customer wants varigated without the alternating color.. Hope it goes fast!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very easy to make and work up fast. I've made hundreds and sold ,same. I made them to fit babies and all sizes on up. I just added more squares or reduced the squares. The little ones I changed yarn every 4 sts instead of 6 and also did just 4 rows before changing back to the other color. I started back in the early 70's making them. My cousin in MO gave me the pattern.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Very easy to make and work up fast. I've made hundreds and sold ,same. I made them to fit babies and all sizes on up. I just added more squares or reduced the squares. The little ones I changed yarn every 4 sts instead of 6 and also did just 4 rows before changing back to the other color. I started back in the early 70's making them. My cousin in MO gave me the pattern.


I was amazed when I first saw them.. I had to sit down and learn how to make them that instant! I'm just glad that the lady who taught me was WILLING to teach me.. They are so cozy! (and they don't hurt your feet!)


----------

